# USA Bank Account



## MatthewKenward (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello All, another post

Does anyone know of a US bank that will open an online account (I am residing in the UK but have postal addresses in the USA I can use) that would help on the way to establishing a line of credit etc that I could transfer money in to on a regular basis?

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your easiest solution will be a bank with presence in UK and US.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Banks are under tremendous pressure these days to "know their customers" before opening any new accounts. Your best bets would be with banks where you have had accounts in the past, or if you can get an account in a bank where your parents or other family members have accounts.

And the best time to open a new US account is when you're back there visiting. Going in in person to open the account goes a long way toward establishing your credibility with a bank.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

MatthewKenward said:


> Hello All, another post
> 
> Does anyone know of a US bank that will open an online account (I am residing in the UK but have postal addresses in the USA I can use) that would help on the way to establishing a line of credit etc that I could transfer money in to on a regular basis?
> 
> Thanks


Online is unliikely unless you have pre-existing relationship. The only ones I've seen looked highly dicey.

There's a Wells Fargo in Canary Wharf who can open a US account for you -- Google.


----------



## tufa4311 (Jan 16, 2011)

*UK/US Bank*

Find a bank that is in both the UK and US. In my case, I have a checking/credit card account with a bank in Canada. This bank also has a US branch-but only for people who already have an account with the Canadian branch. I wanted to start using a US credit card so I wouldn't have to pay for the Canada/US dollar transfer fee thus I applied for a checking account and credit card with the US branch. Note: I only had to do a face-to-face with the Canadian branch, once that was set up, I was able to apply for both the checking and credit card accounts in the US branch online and via phone.


----------



## ijsacks (May 28, 2009)

MatthewKenward said:


> Hello All, another post
> 
> Does anyone know of a US bank that will open an online account (I am residing in the UK but have postal addresses in the USA I can use) that would help on the way to establishing a line of credit etc that I could transfer money in to on a regular basis?
> 
> Thanks


Ally.com...its a global internet bank.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

The major banks won't do. But if you plan to take some vacations in the US, you can easily open a bank account here, all you need is your passport.

But be aware that opening a banking account WILL NOT count towards your credit history, because the credit reporting needs you to have a social security number, which you don't have. Foreigners can apply for a "tax id", which can be used for credit reporting. For that, you need to open a bank account and ask the bank to apply for a tax id for you, the easiest way is to open a savings account. Only with a SSN or TIN your credit will be reported and monitored by the credit agencies.

I hope I have helped.

Cheers,
Gabriel.


----------



## Anuta1 (Jan 13, 2013)

tufa4311 said:


> Find a bank that is in both the UK and US. In my case, I have a checking/credit card account with a bank in Canada. This bank also has a US branch-but only for people who already have an account with the Canadian branch. I wanted to start using a US credit card so I wouldn't have to pay for the Canada/US dollar transfer fee thus I applied for a checking account and credit card with the US branch. Note: I only had to do a face-to-face with the Canadian branch, once that was set up, I was able to apply for both the checking and credit card accounts in the US branch online and via phone.


Which bank is this? I am presently living in Canada, used to live in the US, and am looking to open a bank account that has branches in both countries.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Anuta1 said:


> Which bank is this? I am presently living in Canada, used to live in the US, and am looking to open a bank account that has branches in both countries.


that thread is not a recent one. why do you not google superregional banks and their foot print?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

No gurarantees ...but cal Kelley or email her

Many times US banks tell clients that they are unable to establish an account with them unless they are physically present in the branch. Moneycorp has recently established a relationship with a local bank in Florida who is happy to help you set up an account without being in the US.

Due to Moneycorp's relationship with some local banks, as long as we introduce you to the bank, they will allow you to open your US account without needing to be present. 

Feel free to contact me for details:

Kelly Cutchin
[email protected]
+1 407 352 5890


----------



## ventus2c (Sep 11, 2012)

If you have sufficient funds to become an HSBC Premier client (can't remember if it was $250,000 or $500,000, check with your local branch in the UK), they will allow you to set up a USD account at a NY branch provided you can convince them you need it for relocation, regular visits, etc. You could then use the bank's Global View interface to easily transfer funds between accounts. You'll also get a check book and debit card.

However, the exchange rates they now give aren't great. Ally Bank, mentioned above by ijsacks, has a much more efficient FX service, however I believe their due diligence requires some fairly convincing evidence of U.S. residence before they will agree to open an account.

I have USD, GBP and EUR (in France) accounts at both: use HSBC for the bricks-and-mortar stuff, but Ally for serious currency conversions.


----------

